# Please Help with memory card



## Knight2A4 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Yesterday by accidentally i lost my sony cyber shot DSC-W180 memory card. Went to sony sites where i found that it is compact able with all of these card types. *Memory Stick Duo / Memory Stick PRO Duo / Memory Stick PRO Duo (High Speed) / Memory Stick PRO-HG Duo*. but i was not able to locate Memory Stick Duo & Memory Stick PRO Duo is not cheap by any means. my budget is 500rs i just use it to take photo's no recording So please help me find a alternative of Memory Stick Duo within my budget.

Thanks in advance.

Archived DSC-W180 : W Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India


----------



## dummydave (Nov 17, 2013)

simply get a micro sd to Memory Stick Duo adapter and 8gb micro sd card it ll come in ~500rs

But first search  adapter...online u can get many


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 17, 2013)

thanks for yor reply.
MICRO SD CARD TO MS MEMORY STICK PRO DUO ADAPTER CONVERTER FOR PSP CAMERA MOBILE | eBay

Can you verify this is ok ...

Edit Would these SanDisk SDHC card work with camera 

*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-sdhc-8gb-memory-card/p/itmczcrqkfffxntf?pid=ACCCRRQZA6BDYF4J&offer=CameraAccessories.&ref=2be45873-231c-428c-940e-5b67c5232052


----------

